# The Dart knife and the 599 karambit, thoughts?



## realg7 (Sep 11, 2016)

I currently have the 599 Fox Karambit by Doug marcaida and I'm considering buying his new dart knife which is a Tanto with the ring feature and the Emerson wave, just wondering what your opinions are on these knives for everyday carry and Tactical?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 11, 2016)

I like the knives in general but I they kind've skimped on the clip which is just not strong enough.  Other than that they are decent knives!


----------



## drop bear (Sep 11, 2016)

trick knives. a straight blade that you can use for every day tasks will shank a dude every bit as well as a Karambit. and you can use them for normal jobs. which hopefully will be the main use anyway.







they have jam packed that full of tacticool haven't they.


----------



## Charlemagne (Sep 11, 2016)

They seem perfectly functional, depending on how you are trained.  Karambit is traditionally not a part of PTK, though some of the guys who have cross trained in silat have brought it over in more recent years.  That may or may not be important to you.  

My concern is primarily the optics of carrying such a blade for EDC.  In the unlikely (hopefully never!) event that I am forced to draw my EDC knife for defensive purposes, I don't want to LEO's involved, or an overzealous prosecutor for that matter, to have a reason to suspect that I was some wannabe just waiting for a chance to use what I know.  With that in mind, my EDC is a Spyderco Manix 2, which is highly functional, but also one of the most popular pocket folders in the country.


----------



## realg7 (Sep 12, 2016)

drop bear said:


> trick knives. a straight blade that you can use for every day tasks will shank a dude every bit as well as a Karambit. and you can use them for normal jobs. which hopefully will be the main use anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello bear comma the thing I like the most about these weapons that marcaida produces is the ring feature Kama now I most karambits have a ring feature but the ring feature on these specific karambits and the dart knife is amazing because of the retention Factor and the use of an impact weapon with the ring similar to brass knuckles or whatnot.. retention is huge hand with the ring feature it's not going to get hit out of your hand unless it gets hit with a baseball bat out of your hand LOL

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## realg7 (Sep 12, 2016)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I like the knives in general but I they kind've skimped on the clip which is just not strong enough.  Other than that they are decent knives!


Had the same issue with the clip on my trainer, I bought a special tool set for $10 at Walmart and I pull the clip off back-to-back reattached it and it works just fine now in fact it's almost too tight LOL

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## frank raud (Sep 12, 2016)

realg7 said:


> Hello bear comma the thing I like the most about these weapons that marcaida produces is the ring feature Kama now I most karambits have a ring feature but the ring feature on these specific karambits and the dart knife is amazing because of the retention Factor and the use of an impact weapon with the ring similar to brass knuckles or whatnot.. retention is huge hand with the ring feature it's not going to get hit out of your hand unless it gets hit with a baseball bat out of your hand LOL
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Is retention of a knife in play such a big deal that you require a ring to keep it in your hand? Using it as a brass knuckle can also change how your weapon is perceived. So your legal blade length knife now becomes a felony charge.


----------



## realg7 (Sep 12, 2016)

frank raud said:


> Is retention of a knife in play such a big deal that you require a ring to keep it in your hand? Using it as a brass knuckle can also change how your weapon is perceived. So your legal blade length knife now becomes a felony charge.


Good point. It's not the ring so much as the Emerson wave which I believe is the fastest deployment for a folder there is

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## realg7 (Sep 12, 2016)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I like the knives in general but I they kind've skimped on the clip which is just not strong enough.  Other than that they are decent knives!


I'll be putting up another review later I found a fatal flaw in the design when you spine whack it with very little Force lock fails bye bye fingers....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## drop bear (Sep 12, 2016)

realg7 said:


> I'll be putting up another review later I found a fatal flaw in the design when you spine whack it with very little Force lock fails bye bye fingers....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk



which is going to be a pretty important design feature if you intend to rough house with it.

cold steel make good lock backs by the way. recon series is cheap. you just don't get all the added bells and whistles. you do get a knife that will stay in position though.






hunting around I can get a similar model to that dart. without the ring in Australia for $70


----------



## realg7 (Sep 12, 2016)

drop bear said:


> which is going to be a pretty important design feature if you intend to rough house with it.
> 
> cold steel make good lock backs by the way. recon series is cheap. you just don't get all the added bells and whistles. you do get a knife that will stay in position though.


This is so alarming to me being that I paid upwards of almost $200 for the knife, and then it is used in a reverse grip so any one o'clock or 11 o'clock motion Andorra flail attack that makes contact with Buckle the line lock with virtually no Force and take your fingers off LOL. I contacted the website at the Ultimate Knife Kama I guess that's why they came out with the XT version that has the added locking mechanism, but they should definitely pull this one off the market and at this point I feel like I wasted money for sure very disappointed. Do you have any other recommendations in terms of fast deployment

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## drop bear (Sep 12, 2016)

realg7 said:


> This is so alarming to me being that I paid upwards of almost $200 for the knife, and then it is used in a reverse grip so any one o'clock or 11 o'clock motion Andorra flail attack that makes contact with Buckle the line lock with virtually no Force and take your fingers off LOL. I contacted the website at the Ultimate Knife Kama I guess that's why they came out with the XT version that has the added locking mechanism, but they should definitely pull this one off the market and at this point I feel like I wasted money for sure very disappointed. Do you have any other recommendations in terms of fast deployment
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk



see above. which is a Kershaw emerson wave. the little kink in the blade that hooks on your pocket is called a wave feature. the other idea is a flipper. the both get knives open pretty fast.

Kershaw.
cold steel.
crkt.
spyderco.
all do solid knives.

and you could beat up a melon with them all closed if you want an impact weapon.


----------



## frank raud (Sep 12, 2016)

realg7 said:


> Good point. It's not the ring so much as the Emerson wave which I believe is the fastest deployment for a folder there is
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Emerson wave I find too small to be reliable as an opener under stress drills. Never had to try it while actually being attacked, thankfully. Prefer the waves on Spyderco knives.


----------



## drop bear (Sep 12, 2016)

the kershaw even does a trainer if you need the exact same knife to train with.


----------



## drop bear (Sep 12, 2016)

frank raud said:


> Emerson wave I find too small to be reliable as an opener under stress drills. Never had to try it while actually being attacked, thankfully. Prefer the waves on Spyderco knives.



I thumb stud everything. slower. but less knife droppy.


----------



## frank raud (Sep 12, 2016)

drop bear said:


> I thumb stud everything. slower. but less knife droppy.


I'm left handed. For some reason, many knives with a thumb stud don't "feel" right. When I open them with my right hand, a smooth arc. Switch to my left, and the arc of the blade doesn't feel the same. No problem with spydie holes, though.


----------



## drop bear (Sep 12, 2016)

frank raud said:


> I'm left handed. For some reason, many knives with a thumb stud don't "feel" right. When I open them with my right hand, a smooth arc. Switch to my left, and the arc of the blade doesn't feel the same. No problem with spydie holes, though.



Yeah. I am as well. I am playing around with my ridiculously large cs voyager and don't have an issue. studs are the same on both sides.


----------



## frank raud (Sep 12, 2016)

My favourite is the discontinued Kershaw Talon 1421.   The Southern Comfort


----------

